# What's the worst gift you got?  ver. Not Another Fruitcake!?!?!!?!



## TheLoveBandit

So, yeah....what are you going to regift because it absolutely sucked?  This year, or your worst ever?



Probably the two worst I can remember were these:

Age 13, my grandparents gave me a racetrack....ages 3+ ???   Talk about being out of touch.

The other 'worst gift' was with the same grandparents.  They had 6 kids (my mom was the oldest) and about13 grandkids.  Tradition for the family held that all the girls got a box of chocolates, the boys got a can of nuts.  I'm a chocoholic and I freaking hated nuts.  One year, at their house, I got a can of nuts from them (no surprise) and one from 'Santa'.  Wtf???


This year?  Ha!  I'm not getting any gifts - nothing to be surprised about


----------



## immunetogravity

This year - an ice scraper for the car I can't drive currently.


----------



## tathra

worst gift i've ever gotten?  that would be what i get every year - disappointment (nothing)!


----------



## D's

a pair of socks.


----------



## Silver555

For about six years, my grandma gave me a huge bag of makeup every christmas, despite the fact that I was a complete and total tomboy and never, ever wore makeup. *sigh*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sad complaining about your cruddy gifts as mature adults
be grateful someone thought of you 

What I don't care for are the gifts received from people who feel they are compelled to buy a gift in which they put no thought into at all.  Isn't that part of gift giving?  The personal touch.  That is the part that makes me happy about gift giving and receiving.

A gift is not always a gift.  Sometimes it can be interpreted as an insult.


----------



## bama420

I was 16 and wanted a car, so my dad thought it would be funny to give me a toy car, YAY! just what i wanted-- there is your personal touch =\

My grandparents always give their grandchildren 50 dollars since i can remember. This year we all got coins made on the year we were born,, GREAT JOY, at least i did get something, but after so many years of getting $50 a little disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Pharcyde

I got two bars a state soap last year


----------



## Whatchamacallit

My wife's grandmother gave her a high heel ladies shoe cast in glass and filled with shampoo


----------



## mariacallas

I dunno, I appreciate everything given to me, especially if its stuff I can actually use! socks, huge lighters, etc. I'm such an easy to please person  
Probably the worst gift would be paperweights....or stuff that have no purpose except to clutter up your home!


----------



## woamotive

I actually loved all my gifts.  One gift that made me laugh was a ziplock bag of beefsticks (apparently the BEST EVER! haha) wrapped in tissue paper and inside of a 'Boston Store' box. Weird... AND smelly.


----------



## augustaB

I had one gift, so it's both my best and worst. 

It was:


----------



## elessdee

HOLY SHIT THAT IS AN AWESOME GIFT!!!! ^

ill have it if you dont want it

i fucking love FFFB!


----------



## Sega420

an aborted feotus in a box


----------



## augustaB

The worst gift I ever had was my Dad loading us up on the train to go and spend christmas with my auntie and he just stood on the platform and disappeared out of our lives for two years.


----------



## Sega420

^ i thought that was gona be an Auschwitz story


----------



## augustaB

No that happened to my Dad's mother.


----------



## theotherside

Worst gift award takes me back to 5th grade. My grandma got me a 4 pack of black socks...which would make a great gift today as I could use them for work. All I could do was smile and say.."Thanks grandma, you're the best"


----------



## ocean

Ziploc baggies......Saran Wrap......


----------



## lonewolf13

i've appreciated every gift that was ever given to me 










but the hardest ones to appreciate were the paddle w/ rubber ball attached (30yrs old) and male thong underwear packaged to look like xmas trees.


----------



## Pharcyde

I got a bottle of Heinz Catsup in a velvet bag once


----------



## lonewolf13

^winner. lolol


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> ^winner. lolol



I swear to god man me and my bro got one from our great grandma........I still got it somewhere


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Why do you have to insult us fruitcakes in the thread title? dick.

My friend's dad always gives her and her 3 sisters a year supply of tampons and midol each and they aren't too thrilled about it.


----------



## Bomboclat

A thomas guide, I shit you not.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Sega420 said:


> an aborted feotus in a box



damnit, I was going to get you one of these this year


----------



## belarki

Staff secret-santa thingy last year, I got some *foot detox patch *thingies. Total scam of course and I was pretty pissed as I'd put some effort into the gift I purchased -.-

Actually another staff X-Mas party one for a few years back also comes close; some revolting, gelatinous, candied _things_... Couldn't be accurately identified even with all the marvels of modern science. I had one and threw the rest out. From memory I may have vomitted too.


----------



## cobblepots

I got some crap stuff from a Secret Santa the last time I was working someplace that had a Secret Santa.  It was a set of fancy napkins and napkin holders.  (when I was living in a tiny studio apartment that didn't even have room for a table at the time).


----------



## xpensivtaste

9 years ago i went into hospital on christmas eve due to a difficult pregnancy...waiting for me on my bed was a wrapped gift, i opened it and it contained a freakin clock. like being in there was bad enough they gave me a present to make my time in there more boring, talk about clock watching. didnt even have any batteries. 
to make things worse i was told if my blood pressure didnt go down they were keeping me in til my daughter was born..as she wasnt due for another 14 days i was devestated to spend the whole christmas holiday and new year bedridden. she was eventually born a week early on new years eve and and is the best christmas present ever!


----------



## D's

lol the worst gift i've got was NOTHING!
and it sucked.


----------



## rangrz

being booked on shift for the 24th 25th and 26th and 29th/1th


----------



## animal_cookie

a partially eaten candy cane from one of my students.


----------



## ocean

^bwahahahaa that's actually CUTE! Awww they just wanted to give you something sweet


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

ocean said:


> ^bwahahahaa that's actually CUTE! Awww they just wanted to give you something sweet



That all depends on how old the students were.


----------



## ocean

^ :D True!!!


----------



## charcoal

eeh, can't really remember bad gift so awful as to still think of it years later, I'm happy about practically anything I receive and an xmas gift would have to be pretty fucking shitty to beat finding fucking RAISINS in your trick or treat bag.


----------



## Tripman

An orange spikey rubber ball. That my cousin then burst and turned into a pair of orange spikey underpants.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

worst gift I got was a floor length black trenchcoat. 

Backstory:  when I was in 8th thru about 10th grade I was a total goth/headbanger/jerbang/freak whatever your local term is for one of those kids... and I asked my mother for a black trenchcoat for like 4 years straight.  never got it.  then, my senior year of high school, LONG after I was done with that stage of life, I open my "big" gift and there sits a leather, floor length, black trenchcoat...  ugh.  of course I had to act like I liked it because my mom totally thought she was fulfilling one of my dream gifts.  but I never once wore it and I think she felt really bad after she realized I didn't like it at all.  sorry moms.


----------



## Pharcyde

great gma with slight demntia once gave me a bottle of ketchup in a silk bag


----------



## slushy muddy water

a copy of my father's will


----------



## Bomboclat

I got a map of los angeles once, then it turned 1998


----------



## Owl Eyed

you werent even born yet


----------



## Necr0sis

1st grade secret santa- I got a picture book with black children playing in the snow


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lottery tickets from my brother lol but he made it up after...told me and my sister he had a fat ass ndtitl that we could smoke after.  I was like shit then I'm down.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lottery tickets from my brother lol but he made it up after...told me and my sister he had a fat ass ndtitl that we could smoke after.  I was like shit then I'm down.

Shit I'm high this isn't the lounge.


----------



## Necr0sis

Lulz, my aunt once gave me a nsync and shakira cd's when I was young, that was fked up but it sure did feel good throwing them in the trash

I kept the shakira cd it had 1 good song, lost it a few months later


----------



## nekointheclouds

One year my presents were so lame that my FAVORITE present was a _Towel_.


----------



## Folley

all the $50 gift cards that I lost / never used.

Ive seriously been given hundreds of dollars thats gone uncollected (well, the companies collect it.)

Ive used a gift card once I think, I bought a subway sandwich, and traded the rest of the card for some dank pink Buddhas, those were MDA beans too :D


----------



## AmorRoark

The Passion of the Christ DVD

1. Why would anybody want to watch that more than once (if at all)?
2. The woman (my ex's mother) who got it for me isn't even religious and knew I wasn't either. Was it on sale at Target? Probably.


WTF?


----------



## pistolwhip69

an over due book.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I didn't get any bad gifts this year, only good ones from close friends.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Haven't gotten it yet but I got word that I'm getting an electric toothbrush. lol


----------



## Officialgooddog

I don't think anyone can top this: one year my uncle gave me a two pack of air freshener... Not even as a joke. This year he got me Kleenex and a mini flashlight....

I don't know him very well but I'm dying to know what secret life he lives. He is too odd


----------



## 《Plasticity》

^ I can

My friends mom bought me a can of disgusting bodyspray from the 99c store that smelled like old man aftershave. She wrapped it and gave it to me truely expecting me to be amazed lol, I played along and gave her a hug. They were dirt poor so I almost felt bad.

One time my friend gave me a cigarette and said merry christmas, does that count? Tbh I would rather have the stogie than the body spray, and I quit smoking years ago...

I've also gotten cards with no money or writing on the inside, what a terrible gift.


----------



## llama112

I'm a vegan and I got a cookbook for carnivores.  This person knows I'm vegan.  I don't think he knows what vegan means.
My boyfriend (mostly-vegan) got a cheese plate.  From the same person who gave me a carnivore cookbook.  Who also kept offering us fish.
Also, my sis gave me a piggy bank but it was so ugly looking and also.... I'm in my 20s.... I don't have a piggy bank.  (I didn't when I was a kid either)
My parents are amazing and often give me pretty cool gifts but they also give really silly gifts sometimes and I'm just like.... save your money! (not trying to be ungrateful but it could go towards something much nicer)

I literally write out lists of things I am currently looking at (for my boyfriend and parents) and give it to them.  Of all different price ranges.  My boyfriend knows me well and always gets awesome gifts but my parents get confused.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Sometimes we didn't really get much of anything as kids besides action figures from the dollar store, but we were broke as fuck so. I also got incense that's so cheap it won't light, and some tree wizard thing incense holder that annoys me just to look at.

Free shit is free though, so I can't really bitch


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I got 2 C notes. From a close friend.


----------



## ebola?

Nothing bad this year, but I once got a $10 gift certificate to Wal-mart from my uncle.

ebola


----------

